# Alison E. Tyler Resume



## atyler4474@yahoo.com (Apr 30, 2020)

I am a certified professional medical coder (completed the CPC course except for the final exam) with additional certification in medical terminology and anatomy.  I have posted my resume in the file below.

Alison E. Tyler, CPC

10220 Memorial Drive, Houston, TX. 77024-3230  |  atyler4474@yahoo.com  |  (281) 501-9929



*CERTIFIED PROFESSIONAL MEDICAL CODER*

DATA CODING AND ABSTRACTING  |  ICD-10-CM DIAGNOSES AND PROCEDURES 

CPT CODING  |  HIGH- SPEED/HIGH-ACCURACY  | TEAM PLAYER  |  DETAIL-ORIENTED 



_Highly motivated recent graduate with pending CPC Certification. Current knowledge of ICD-10-CM diagnosis coding, HCPCS Level II supply coding and CPT coding.  Highly skilled and accurate at data entry, with over 10 years of successful experience. Recognized by employers for exceptional customer service and organizational skills. Consistently produces high quality work with precise attention to detail.  Friendly and enthusiastic team member and team-worker. Moderate fluency in Spanish._



CODING AND RELATED SKILLS




CPT Procedure CodingAnatomy and Medical Terminology CertificationHCPCS Level II Supply CodingOver ten years data entry experienceICD-10-CM Diagnosis CodingTyping: 66 wpm error-freeAnatomy and Physiology19,782 data entry KPH, error-freeMS Access Data EntryMS Office Suite



PROFESSIONAL TRAINING AND CERTIFICATIONS




CPC (*Certified Professional Coder*) Certification 

AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS (AAPC),  May 2020


*Medical Terminology and Anatomy* Certification, 

AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS (AAPC),  2019


*MS Suite*_: Word,Excel, PowerPoint and Outlook; _ continuing education classes, 

HOUSTON COMMUNITY COLLEGE,  Houston, TX


*MS Access Data Entry* 10+ years highly productive experience



EDUCATION



UNIVERSITY OF NORTH TEXAS, Denton, TX, 2003

*Master of Science*: Major in Library Science

AUSTIN COLLEGE, Sherman, TX 1996

*Bachelor of Arts*: Major in Religion and Music (Piano)



PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE



EXECU TEAM, Houston, TX, February-March 2020

*Scanner/Document Preparer*


Trained employees in how to correctly prepare documents for scanning (e.g. place document sections in proper sequence, mend paper tears, remove staples, etc.)
Prepared documents for scanning
Scanned documents



XPO LOGISTICS, Houston, TX, October 2019

*Data Entry*


Verified and corrected data entry records
Categorized data records by company
Categorized data records by document type



ACRO CORPORATION, Houston, TX, August 2019, Contract

*Data Entry*


Verified and corrected data entry records
Categorized data sources by type (e.g. legal, financial, etc.)



ACARA CORPORATION, Houston, TX, April 2019, 

*Contract Data Entry and Order Processor*


Categorized eyeglass orders by day of week and numerical order
Searched for, verified and categorized eyeglass orders
Filed source documents after entry into processing systems.
Maintained library organization.
Prepared and sorted source documents; identified and interpreted data to be entered.
Performed data entry processes into a database accurately and on a daily basis.
Compared data entered with source documents; identified and corrected errors.
Made necessary corrections to information entered.
Compiled, sorted and verified accuracy of data to be entered.
Responded to inquiries regarding entered data.
Assisted with research needs and kept resource files organized.
Categorized data sources by type (e.g. legal, financial, etc.)





PERSONAL INTERESTS AND VOLUNTEERING




Church organist at St. Paul’s Anglican Church
Volunteer Mentor at Spring Branch Independent School District
Volunteer Mentor at Texas Children's Hospital
Nature enthusiast, hiker, inspirational book reader, classical music fan, particularly _Saint Saens_


----------



## twizzle (May 1, 2020)

I'm not sure you should be including 'pending CPC' under professional training and certifications. You have completed the course which counts for zip if you haven't successfully passed the exam. You clearly feel confident that you will pass which may be true but 1) how do you know you will be taking the test in May? Perhaps AAPC are relaxing their restrictions on test taking and you have a confirmed date in which case that is accurate, and 2) what if you don't pass? 
If you send out your current resume it may be interpreted as intentionally misleading prospective employees which I don't recommend. I really would wait until you have your CPC before including it on your resume.
Just my opinion. Others may disagree.
Good luck with the test anyway.


----------



## thomas7331 (May 1, 2020)

I agree with Andrew - using the CPC credential before you've actually obtained it or prematurely representing yourself as 'certified' definitely makes the wrong impression and could be considered of questionable ethics by some hiring managers with your prospective employers.

Good to find another classical musician here on the forum!  I was a piano major myself.


----------



## mokelley (May 2, 2020)

You definitely should not be including the CPC credential until you have successfully passed the certification exam and, even then, you will need to use CPC-A (apprentice) until you meet the requirements and submit the appropriate required documentation to AAPC that then allows for the A (apprentice status) to be removed. Keep in mind too, that prospective employers will contact AAPC to verify your credential(s), and use of a credential before you've earned it could be interpreted as being dishonest. 

Myra O'Kelley-Johnson, CPC, CRC, CDEO, CFPC


----------



## Mayzoo (May 3, 2020)

If you have passed the test, you need to include your CPC # on your resume so a potential employer can look you up to verify your certification.

If you have not passed the test yet, you are unfortunately not a *Certitfied *Medical Coder.  Your course would then go under education like I have put the two courses I have taken, but not yet tested for:

*Education:*

​AAPC Certified *CPC # *01574712 
*HCC *course (97%); studying for the CRC exam                                                    
Evaluation and Management course AAPC (96%)


----------

